# Elite Car Care - Trading at Edition38 2012 this weekend



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Having barely recovered from Waxstock, we're repacking our van to head up to Northampton for the Annual Veedubfest that is Edition38.










We'll be there on Saturday and Sunday, card payments will also be accepted for those who run out of cash. :thumb:

See you there.

Alex


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

EliteCarCare said:


> Having barely recovered from Waxstock, we're repacking our van to head up to Northampton for the Annual Veedubfest that is Edition38.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent, I may come and see you, not sure if i need anything but I might pop by and say hi


----------

